# Float Tube or Pontoon



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

I sold my boat, tired of the maint. and have decided to get either a float tube or pontoon boat, I am looking for some expert opinions on which is better, I am willing to spend some money on either one, when it comes to ice fishing I am a gadget junkie, I love electronics, gadgets, ect, I plan to setup my tube/pontoon with all the gadgets, Which would be the best as far as comfort, ease of fishing, abitlity to mount gadgets. Thanks in advance.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

pontoon all the way. Much more comfortable and maneuverable. Plus, more options for the gadgets you are after(fish finders, anchors, oars, motors, batteries, stereo, beer cooler, ya know, the essentials). 
Personally, I am fond of the rigids over inflatables- If I had the dough, this is what I'd go for.

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0065154320909a.shtml

Good luck, have fun, they are a blast.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Pontoon. I've not used my tube since I bought my pontoon. And this summer, I bought another pontoon so I can take my boys. Pontoon all the way.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The one problem with a toon is, weight.
By the rime you have tricked it out a toon can be heavy to get to the water.
If you decide to use a trolling motor and battery, it's even heavier.
The "new" tube like the Fish Cat, is almost a hybrid.
You will want to chech them out as you are looking.

See if you can demo some from friends and forum members before you buy.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I would definately go with the pontoon. I just very recently switched from the float tube to the pontoon & I LOVE IT!!!! The pontoon takes some getting use to, but it is much more manueverable. It is also some of the most comfy fishing I have ever done. If yopu just looking for a cheaper one, Sams club has theirs on sale right now I belive for under 200 bucks. Thats the one that I have. It seems like a nice set up for the money. Tons of room, Holds like 450lbs & has 9 ft pontoons. It is pretty heavy and awkward to move tho.

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/naviga ... tem=416812


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got that same boat. Its the one I bought this summer. My other is a fishcat streamer xl. I'd recommend either. As you are into gadgets, the pontoon will more easily accept the addition of gadgets. I've seen some pretty tricked out 'toons. I've seen guys with sonars, trolling motors, rod racks, coolers, you name it. Toon's aren't something you'd take backpacking. But I can fit mine in my Toyota Corolla. It takes me about 15 minutes to get it inflated, assembled, and on the water - so that isn't too bad. And much more comfortable to fish than a tube. Much more.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Pontoon. I've not used my tube since I bought my pontoon. And this summer, I bought another pontoon so I can take my boys. Pontoon all the way.


+1 Pontoon.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

What type of areas are you going to be fishing most of the time ?- That should dictate what you get. I have a few of both. These all have thier place. I couldn't get by with out a float tube , pontoon or a small aluminum boat. Where a lot of people use pontoons a small aluminum boat would have been a better option. I personally would lean against the rigid pontoon- I guess that's because I do float rivers and have seen things happen with some of the rigid versions that scare me a bit. But decide what you would like to do most and then get what fits that niche best. Nothing wrong with getting both or 3.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

**** you all. Now I want a pontoon.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

after being on a lake this past weekend with 2 tubes and 2 toons. watching the toons cruise around, doing circles around me (**** you nor-tah and BG1) :x . I'm getting a toon if you can get a less expensive tube and a more expensive toon get both 8) there are places that you can get the tube into that you wont be able to get the toon into.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

12 Volt Man said:


> **** you all. Now I want a pontoon.


I'll let you borrow mine if you want to try one out.


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

WOW!, thank you so much for the advise, its sounds to me like the "toon" could be the way to go, I fish mostly lakes like the berry, scofeild, otter, piute, ect. also small lakes like potters, payson, huntington, ect. my prefered style of fishing is using jigs, I guess thats why I like hard water so much, they boat was difficult to stay on top of the fish. The Pontoon looks like it would be the most comfortable, but I worry about wind, a tube you are lower in the water, but I really like the option to throw on an electric motor and troll abit, Lots of decisions to make, I can tell that its commitment to dive into tubing, Do you guys feel you have a better catch rate in a tube or a pontoon than in a boat.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

[ The Pontoon looks like it would be the most comfortable, but I worry about wind, a tube you are lower in the water, but I really like the option to throw on an electric motor and troll abit, Lots of decisions to make, I can tell that its commitment to dive into tubing, Do you guys feel you have a better catch rate in a tube or a pontoon than in a boat.[/quote]

I don't feel I have any better catch rate with one than the other. I love my tube for packing, I love my toons for larger lakes and also my 14ft aluminum sure is nice is nastier weather and longer jaunts on the water. Though I feel safer in the pontoon in bad weather than the aluminum boat. I just think once you start putting motors on something is might as well be a boat. Just like my toons and tube also for exercise they give me.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Catch rate has more to do with the angler than the craft. I don't know if it really makes much of a difference. The thing the tube and toon will do is force you to slow down. Which is good and bad. You are certainly less mobile than in a boat with a motor - so you'll tend to spend more time in a spot - again - good and bad. 

As for wind, you can get blown around with either. I like the toon because I can use the oars to row back - easier than kicking all the way back across a lake. Once you put a motor on the toon - you have to register it - something to think about.


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

As far as the elec motor, you say you have to register it, I thought that was if you put a combustible motor on it? I do realize that its the fisherman that determines the catch rate, but as you all know, the fishermans tools, helps that happen also, I know with the boat, you can zip around much easier, but for example, marking fish on say fish lake, the boat was very difficult to keep over the fish and vertically jig for them, I was hoping the float tube or Pontoon would help with that. It is all about the fishermans knowlege and skill to be able to utilizse the tools he has. And seize the opportunity once he is on the water.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Even electric motors require the toon to be registered.

If you are looking at covering some water, go toon.

I have both and use them about the same amount.

Pineview is a great place for my tube because of the distance that I have to carry it to the water. 

I like my toon with the motor at Strawberry and The Gorge.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fishcat's rule !!!!

This one is loaded with a lard butt, beer belly, motor, battery, fish finder, cooler, 2-way radio, tackle, rod holder's, 5 gal. bucket of worms and a few fish........the Cadillac of the industry.


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

.45 that is exactly what I am looking at, I could see myself on something like that, where is the best place to look for a good pontoon. Sportsmans, Cabela's, or specilaty shops?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

ICEMAN2 said:


> .45 that is exactly what I am looking at, I could see myself on something like that, where is the best place to look for a good pontoon. Sportsmans, Cabela's, or specilaty shops?


I bought all my gear at Cabela's when they had the $150.00 off with a $500.00 purchase. I had to trade the wader's and one battery because of problems. Cabela's would be my choice.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Why am I always the freak? I sold my pontoon because it was too heavy to carry for any kind of distance. I own nothing but 3 tubes right now. If I were to get another 'toon I'd want it to be light. The 80+ pounds of pontoon I had plus all the gear to go with it was a pain in the neck. I had the big Sportsman's Warehouse version. Way too heavy!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Why am I always the freak? I sold my pontoon because it was too heavy to carry for any kind of distance. I own nothing but 3 tubes right now. If I were to get another 'toon I'd want it to be light. The 80+ pounds of pontoon I had plus all the gear to go with it was a pain in the neck. I had the big Sportsman's Warehouse version. Way too heavy!


Same, same. My set-up is not designed for backpacking. About 75 lbs., not including the oars, fins, waders and gear. Battery at 75 lbs.; motor about 16, 18 lbs. of worms......it gets heavy. Not something I would care to break down to many times.


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

I bought my Waterskeeter pontoon 8 years ago. It is extremely light. I can't hike anywhere with it, put moving from the top of my SUV to the water is easy. If you jig, you have to float the Green with it. You will catch tons of browns on tube jigs while you are floating it. 

If you are vertical jigging, invest in a good anchor to stay on top of the fish because a pontoon will move a lot on the water with wind. 

I am ready to buy one for my wife. I took her out over the weekend and she slayed a ton of fish in my pontoon. 

Float tubes suck to get in and out of.


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

I stopped by Cabelas today, and just got more confused, I did like the pontoon they had that is airless. I realize that pontoons a great option but I got just a bit concerned about he weight, I have bad back and carrying that much from the truck to the water has me a bit concerned, I liked the looks of the fat cat tubes. I am really torn, I want the motor, and to be out of the water a bit more, but I cannot decided what to do now. Maybe its time for a nice bass boat!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a hard time deciding too. I have a float tube and use it every once in a while, but I think it would be fun to have a pontoon. hmmm...arm workout or leg workout? :lol:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

ICEMAN2 said:


> I stopped by Cabelas today, and just got more confused, I did like the pontoon they had that is airless. I realize that pontoons a great option but I got just a bit concerned about he weight, I have bad back and carrying that much from the truck to the water has me a bit concerned, I liked the looks of the fat cat tubes. I am really torn, I want the motor, and to be out of the water a bit more, but I cannot decided what to do now. Maybe its time for a nice bass boat!!!


I have the Fat Cat tube and love it. There are two series however, there is the Fish Cat and the Fat Cat. Fish cats are smaller and are about $175-250. The Fat Cat series ranges from $300-400. The Fat Cat comes with a foam seat and is less expensive than the Super Fat Cat, which has an air filled seat. The same applies in the Fish Cat series. I have the foam seat Fat Cat and am glad about my purchase. There is plenty of room on a Fat Cat (or super) for gear and your attachments like a fish finder. (but no motor) Since your butt is out of the water on these crafts, you can kick fairly quickly and cover quite a bit of water if you need to. If you are more ample around the midsection, the Fat Cat series provides a nice amount of extra room compared to the Fish Cat.

As for the bass boat, that is probably my next move, once my daughter convinces me to get a boat, but in the meantime, a top end float tube will serve you well.



cazmataz said:


> Float tubes suck to get in and out of.


Not the good ones. Even for a spazz like me.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

If you get a toon make sure it has the rowing rack that is up a little higher. This allows you to step into the toon against the seat and lift and carry it easily. If the toon just has the rowing rack right on the toons then it makes the carrying process miserable. I too have had a back operation and carrying it is a big concern for me. I have 3 Buck Bags. 2 Bronco's and an Extreme. The Extreme , being longer, is a little heavier but the Bronco's are a breeze to carry. Though I never carry them more than a 100 yards- Anything longer than that it's a Float tube for me.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on how big the lakes are you fish and location, your transportation, your budget, and your storage space. 

With a pontoon, you definetely need a truck to haul the pontoon. I guess you possibly could fit it in a car, but it would be very difficult and messy. It is a pain to inflate, put all the parts together, etc, and then reverse it all, especially when muddy and wet. I usu. keep it all together and just deflate the tubes enough to get the tailgate closed. If with another fisherman, I remove the seats and so it is in 3 parts (how I also store it in my garage). I also use it only when I can get it close to the lake with my boat. Mainly set up, it is too big to handle nicely by myself for more than 50 ft or so from the truck (unless you get one with a wheel attachment). I prefer a location where I can back up the truck and unload it right next to the shoreline. A good toon is far more expensive than a tube. I think I paid around $600 for mine at Sportsman's ( I think it is a bucks bags, but not sure the model). You ride higher in the water with toons, are usually all dry, except for the feet when kicking (use breathables or shorts in the summer). You also are blown more on the lake when winds pick up. Even 15mph are no fun. You can travel farther and faster than with a tube.

If you can afford a toon, you should be able to get an inexpensive tube as well. (start around $70 and go up to $450) The best part is they are great for packing. They shrink down to no size and are almost no weight at all (unless you get the Fat Cats, etc.). The thing I dislike the most is that my waist to toes are submerged. It gets really cold in the late fall and early spring. So much so that even with neoprenes, I sometimes can only handle 2 hrs of fishing without a break (and after enduring much pain). My fly vest would get wet (so you need a real shorty, or don't use one at all). My first life jacket rose up and rubbed my neck due to being so low in the water. A Fat Cat should not cause these problems as much. Also, the wind doesn't affect you as much vs toons, but it takes forever to traverse any distance on the water. After being blown to one side of a bay at the Berry, I decided to walk around as kicking would have taken hours to return.

If I am at Otter, Paiute, the Berry, I usually am on my 18ft boat, but if on smaller lakes, I use my pontoon. I now only use my float tube for times when it is a very small lake, I am hiking in (Uintas, Boulders), or I only have my car.

If you are on a limited budget but want something in between, I would get the Fat Cat or Super Fat Cat, (I prefer the inflatable seat as I think the foam takes up too much space, but is probably more sturdy). I personally would save up and get a proper pontoon, and then a cheap float tube for when the time arises that you need it for packing in, etc.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Buy ya the toon like .45s and a FatCat. Hey you said you had the money! :mrgreen: Honestly though, I have both and there are just certain aplications for both. The toons are FAST!!!!!!! The tubes are light...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Why am I always the freak? I sold my pontoon because it was too heavy to carry for any kind of distance. I own nothing but 3 tubes right now. If I were to get another 'toon I'd want it to be light. The 80+ pounds of pontoon I had plus all the gear to go with it was a pain in the neck. I had the big Sportsman's Warehouse version. Way too heavy!


Get your freak on.... I'm right there with you. I only want lightweight. I have the FC4, love it and probably won't ever upgrade until I wear these two out and just cant' get a new FishCat V tube. I'm not all about trickin my tube out so I don't have a ton of new stuff on it but it still works fine. I don't have to pack it a real long ways either which doesn't break my heart. :lol: If you're fishing mostly big water, toons will work well for you, but the little ponds you mentioned, kinda seems like a big bulky toon would be a pain to pack around. I'm with the other guys on the opinion that you should get both and then if you have to choose one, you can always sell the one you don't want to use anymore.


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

I went fishing last week in my float tube because I had to do some hiking. I have breathable waders and I was pretty cold when I got out of the water. I never get cold like that in my pontoon.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

cazmataz said:


> I went fishing last week in my float tube because I had to do some hiking. I have breathable waders and I was pretty cold when I got out of the water. I never get cold like that in my pontoon.


You need to layer better.... I've dodged ice floes in my tube and been warm, granted I wear neoprenes when it gets real cold and breathables the rest of the time. Fleece wader pants and wool socks should go a long way toward keeping you from being chilly when you step out in breathables and the cold air hits you. Fleece and wool are your friend when combining cold water/weather and a float tube. 8)


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

If you can get within 100 yards of the water, and it's fairly easy terrain....toon. If you need to go further or backpack, tube. I have, and enjoy, both.


----------

